# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Books On World Cinema :Inclusive of Malayalam.

## J Square

*Hello Friends....

This thread intends to serve the purpose of helping people ,
who were unfortunate not to attend a film school , 
for whom the circumstances did not allow for it, in finding good books on cinema.

It would be quite helpful if any of us could get the list of books taught in film schools.
Even otherwise you can post information on  books and other materials 
which could help us overcome our short coming 
of not attending film school but till be good at this business.

Please ensure that you don't miss out to post good materials you come across 
concerning cinema of other languages as malayalam film world 
does not stand as a singleton unit but as a part of the large entity of world cinema.

Looking  forward to your consistent contribution..........*

*
Book 1* 
Book: Chalachitra Sameeksha..
Author:Vijayakrishnan 
http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?im...meekshatp9.jpg

*
Book 2* 
Book:Cinemayude Lokam
Author:Adoor Gopalakrishnan 
http://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?im...delokamst7.jpg
*
Book 3* 
Book:Cinemayude Neethisaram
Author: P G Sadanandan 
http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?i...hisaramav3.jpg
*
Book 4* 
Book:The Portable Film School
Author: D B Gilles 
http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?i...mschoolho9.jpg
*
Book 5* 
Book:Story
Author:Robert McKee 
http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=storymo6.jpg

----------


## J Square

*Book: Chalachitra Sameeksha..
Author:Vijayakrishnan*





http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?im...meekshatp9.jpg

----------


## J Square

*Book:Cinemayude Lokam
Author:Adoor Gopalakrishnan
*



http://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?im...delokamst7.jpg

----------


## J Square

*Book:Cinemayude Neethisaram
Author: P G Sadanandan*



http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?i...hisaramav3.jpg

----------


## J Square

*Book:The Portable Film School
Author: D B Gilles*



http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?i...mschoolho9.jpg

----------


## J Square

*Book:Story
Author:Robert McKee*



http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=storymo6.jpg

----------


## Jaguar

nawas kuttaaaaa monu joliyonnum illayo :)

----------


## J Square

> nawas kuttaaaaa monu joliyonnum illayo :)


  :Embarassed:   :(   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## J Square

> [b]
> 
> *
> Book 1* 
> Book: Chalachitra Sameeksha..
> Author:Vijayakrishnan 
> http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?im...meekshatp9.jpg
> 
> *
> ...


Orotta book-o other materials-o aarum add chaiythatillallo..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sootran

pdf vallatum unde link idu.

Nalla tirakathakaludetayalum mathy

----------


## james

> nawas kuttaaaaa monu joliyonnum illayo :)


Ninne konto gunam illaa.. avan enkilum enthenkilum cheyyattadey..

----------


## GuessMe

Just to let you know guys, a biography of Rajnikanth titled "The Name is Rajnikanth" will be coming out on March 6th. 384 pages, Rs.495. Written by Dr. Gayathri Sreekanth.

----------


## J Square

> pdf vallatum unde link idu.
> 
> Nalla tirakathakaludetayalum mathy


http://www.script-o-rama.com/table.shtml

This is good one for English screenplay.... But Malayalam I dont have one.. Searching for one..   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## J Square

> Just to let you know guys, a biography of Rajnikanth titled "The Name is Rajnikanth" will be coming out on March 6th. 384 pages, Rs.495. Written by Dr. Gayathri Sreekanth.


vivadhathinu scope undo ...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:

----------


## GuessMe

> vivadhathinu scope undo ...


Enthu vivadham? Rajiniyude permission-odu koodi ezhuthiya book aanu.

Enthayalum njan oru copy pre-order cheythittundu. Ee aazhcha kittumayirikkum.

----------


## adarshadheeran

> Ninne konto gunam illaa.. avan enkilum enthenkilum cheyyattadey..


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## J Square

> Enthu vivadham? Rajiniyude permission-odu koodi ezhuthiya book aanu.
> 
> Enthayalum njan oru copy pre-order cheythittundu. Ee aazhcha kittumayirikkum.


ee book u vaayicho..?

----------


## J Square



----------


## J Square



----------


## J Square



----------


## J Square

Further Books on Film Criticism:

Film Theory and Criticism[1]

----------


## Lakkooran

Nana kolla, Chithra bhoomi Kollam. Velli Nakshathravum kollam...

----------


## J Square

*ee thread library section lekku maattaavunnathallae...*

----------


## J Square

*UT -ile Stanislavski ye aarkkum orma illae..?*

----------


## J Square

*EE film institute padipikkunna syllabus kittan chance undo..?*

*pune film institute ile actor,scriptwriter,director enne course kalude syllabus kittiyal kollaamaayirunnu.....*

----------


## Harry

> *EE film institute padipikkunna syllabus kittan chance undo..?*
> 
> *pune film institute ile actor,scriptwriter,director enne course kalude syllabus kittiyal kollaamaayirunnu.....*


http://www.drama.uga.edu/upload/syll...spring2005.pdf

The Brighton Film School and Studio UK - Syllabus

----------


## J Square

*To read the scripts of movies:*

movie scripts: drew's meat and potatoes

----------


## J Square

*Screen Writing Bible:* Screenwriting Bible

----------


## xidaogh

Thanks for sharing! It's great

----------


## J Square

> 


 
ee book kidilol kidilan  :Rockon:   :Rockon:

----------


## J Square

film direction inte kurachu nalla bookukal aarelum suggest cheyyamo...?

----------


## kevin

eranakulathu nalla book stalls evideyanu....chila cheriya stalls okke kandayirunnu, tvm il tbs, current books okke pole samanyam valiya book stall evideyanennu aarkenkilum parayamo.......

----------


## Aromal



----------


## Dylan

ithu ivide thanne post cheyyaan ullathaano ennariyilla... enkilum.
Adoor-inte aadya "authorized" biography-ye patti N S Madhavan-te niroopanam. (konnu kola vilichu)

----------


## Santi

> ithu ivide thanne post cheyyaan ullathaano ennariyilla... enkilum.
> Adoor-inte aadya "authorized" biography-ye patti N S Madhavan-te niroopanam. (konnu kola vilichu)


thanks dylan ...adoor inte film pole thanne book um athupole thanne review um.... :Unsure:

----------


## Dylan

> thanks dylan ...adoor inte film pole thanne book um athupole thanne review um....


adoor-inte chila padangal okke ishtamaanu  :Biggrin: 
biography adoor paranju ezhuthippicha poley ennaanu vimarshanam... surprising, because Gautaman Bhaskaran is a fairly competent writer, as reflected in his articles in The Hindu...

----------


## Santi

> adoor-inte chila padangal okke ishtamaanu 
> biography adoor paranju ezhuthippicha poley ennaanu vimarshanam... surprising, because Gautaman Bhaskaran is a fairly competent writer, as reflected in his articles in The Hindu...


biography ezuthumbol angane thanne alle ...controversy alla udeshikkanel.... :Razz:

----------


## Dylan

> biography ezuthumbol angane thanne alle ...controversy alla udeshikkanel....


yeah... but at least, korey interesting sambhavangal -- maybe, on how he rates his contemporaries -- okke undenkil nallathaayene... ithu kandittu oru linear, all-white take on him aanennu thonunnu.
btw, DD-il oru nalla interview undaayirunnu... athil adoor paranjittundu aravindan valya kopponnumalla, angerkku ennodu asooya aayirunnu ennokke... john abraham-ine kurichu bhedappetta abhipraayavum (nerathe marichu ozhivaayathu kondaavum). pulli aake kollaam ennu sammathichittullathu Ray-de padangal aanennu thonunnu.

----------


## Santi

> yeah... but at least, korey interesting sambhavangal -- maybe, on how he rates his contemporaries -- okke undenkil nallathaayene... ithu kandittu oru linear, all-white take on him aanennu thonunnu.
> btw, DD-il oru nalla interview undaayirunnu... athil adoor paranjittundu aravindan valya kopponnumalla, angerkku ennodu asooya aayirunnu ennokke... john abraham-ine kurichu bhedappetta abhipraayavum (nerathe marichu ozhivaayathu kondaavum). pulli aake kollaam ennu sammathichittullathu Ray-de padangal aanennu thonunnu.



athengilum sammadichallo ...ray rakshapettu .... :Laughing: 

pandu sergio leone ne patti oru documentary kandirunnu .... :Coolthumb:

----------


## Dylan

> athengilum sammadichallo ...ray rakshapettu ....
> 
> pandu sergio leone ne patti oru documentary kandirunnu ....


oh, kollaamo? fan of the dollar trilogy pakshe his Once upon a time in America is a class apart  :thumright:  one of the all-time favourites.

----------


## Santi

> oh, kollaamo? fan of the dollar trilogy pakshe his Once upon a time in America is a class apart  one of the all-time favourites.


ya ..athine patti aanu kooduthal parayane since its his last film... :Boo hoo!: 

puthiya film onnu planning il undayirunnu Leningrad nno matto paanju....

----------


## wlsale

Wow .....great

----------


## aneeshs003

Njanum oru faana

----------


## J Square

Stanslavskyude Building a Character enna book valare nalathe kathirippinu shesham kaiyyil kitti..  :Yahoo:  ini pullide Actor's handbook ennathu koodi kittiyal poorthi aayi...

----------


## maryland

> Stanslavskyude Building a Character enna book valare nalathe kathirippinu shesham kaiyyil kitti..  ini pullide Actor's handbook ennathu koodi kittiyal poorthi aayi...


2 pusthakangalum ithinakam vaayichu kaanumennu karuthunnu....

----------


## binz

> Stanslavskyude Building a Character enna book valare nalathe kathirippinu shesham kaiyyil kitti..  ini pullide Actor's handbook ennathu koodi kittiyal poorthi aayi...


Inganeyokke pustakangal undennu ariyan kazhinjathil santhosham... Melil ithokke shradhikkan sramikkaam....

----------


## Suneer

Anne Frankinte Diarykkurippukal (The Diary of a Young Girl ) News Hunt enna android appil ninnum free sample download cheith vaayichathaa bt തിങ്കൾ 21 സെപ്തെംബർ 1942il ath theernnu bakki kittanel online payment aanu vendath.. ivide aarudelum kayyil athinte pdf file undo ?? plzz help.. My Mail ID suneer987@gmail.com

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

> Stanslavskyude Building a Character enna book valare nalathe kathirippinu shesham kaiyyil kitti..  ini pullide Actor's handbook ennathu koodi kittiyal poorthi aayi...


stanslovski e bookil ano udhayananu tarattil laletan parayunna dialoge parayunnath

----------


## maryland

> Anne Frankinte Diarykkurippukal (The Diary of a Young Girl ) News Hunt enna android appil ninnum free sample download cheith vaayichathaa bt തിങ്കൾ 21 സെപ്തെംബർ 1942il ath theernnu bakki kittanel online payment aanu vendath.. ivide aarudelum kayyil athinte pdf file undo ?? plzz help.. My Mail ID suneer987@gmail.com


try this link...
http://www.elastick.net/liberer_Anne_Fanck/Anne-Frank-The-Diary-Of-A-Young-Girl.pdf

----------


## vipi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

